
Boromir Death Simulator - bradleybuda
http://boromir.toolness.org/
======
kaishiro
Heh. combat.js comments - he's using stats from the D&D Player's Handbook for
the algo. Nice.

------
yaur
Maybe I'm new school, but I kept hoping that a "severed part would fly off in
an arc".

------
techdragon
My Boromir got to 32.

Might record the runs & generate me a spreadsheet.

------
ultimatedelman
haha... this is great fun. well done!

------
TrainedMonkey
After killing 14 orcs, Boromir died.

Anyone got more?

~~~
MrZongle2
In my run, Boromir got to 16. I was starting to wonder if the simulator was
flawed.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Maybe Boromirs rage is inversely correlated with his HP? I got down to ~25 HP
on orc 10, and after that Boromir started slicing and dicing, and cutting
heads off while dodging everything.

